# Cut before stabilizing?



## jakoop (Feb 5, 2021)

I am currently drying some blanks and I have a block about 7x5x1... should I cut it before stabilizing?  After? Or should I have cut it before drying, which is to late I think.   

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Gary Beasley (Feb 5, 2021)

You should cut it before stabilizing, that makes it easier for the resin to penetrate to the center of the blank.


----------



## jakoop (Feb 5, 2021)

Gary Beasley said:


> You should cut it before stabilizing, that makes it easier for the resin to penetrate to the center of the blank.


Thank you, that makes sense.  Still learning about stabilizing but love what I have done so far.  Thanks again!


----------



## Larryreitz (Feb 5, 2021)

It will dry faster if cut.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Feb 5, 2021)

I always cut mine to size before stabilizing.  The pieces dry faster and, as mentioned above, the stabilizing solution penetrates much better.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Feb 6, 2021)

Its also highly recommended to heat your blanks for an hour or two to drive of any residual moisture the store them in a ziplock until stabilizing. Any trapped moisture will drive the resin back out as you heat it.


----------

